# UPS Delivery Man came today...



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

That's way too funny!! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Spookwriter (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm sure the UPS man will be talking about the dummy that 
lives here.

One even funnier?

We try to be handicapped friendly in our haunting.

This happened a few years ago, we were still in the cornfield.
There was a very large man in out town that rode a wheelchair.
It was one of those rainy cold October nights when he decided to
visit our cornfield.

He came riding out towards us...and got stuck in the mud. In a wheelchair.
Big guy. Real big guy. We couldn't push him.

We hooked a chain to his wheelchair, pulled him out with a 4x4 pickup.

I'll never forget that.

Anyone know if you can get mud-tires on a wheelchair?


----------

